# Wyre Wrecks II



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## droyz2000 (Aug 29, 2007)

Beautiful work. I just love the full tonal range that you have in these photos. When I look at them, they do not look like digital pictures, more like medium to large format. Well done.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 9, 2007)

Another lovely shot...lots of texture, from the woodgrain in the large beam, to the cracks of the drying mud, and the sparse vegetation. Cool place to go shooting!


----------



## WNK (Sep 9, 2007)

Neat find and I really like the tone and composition, although I couldn't for the life of me tell you what it is!


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 9, 2007)

The effect of the heavily textured foreground against the relative smooth of the sky and the background ship is very nice, good shot.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2007)

WNK said:


> Neat find and I really like the tone and composition, although I couldn't for the life of me tell you what it is!


 
It's the wreck of an old ship lying on the banks (marshy bit) of the river Wyre in Lancashire. It sits along with a number of others just above the high tide mark and slowly rots away. I can't really claim too much originality in the location to be honest, as I found out about it on TPF from another member *tb2* - where is he by the way?



droyz2000 said:


> Beautiful work. I just love the full tonal range that you have in these photos. When I look at them, they do not look like digital pictures, more like medium to large format. Well done.


 
Now that's a compliment - thanks :thumbup:

Worth noting that I've only played with a few of the JPGs so far - I still have all the RAWs that I can work with too and a good few other shots that were taken at the same time.



Antarctican said:


> Another lovely shot...lots of texture, from the woodgrain in the large beam, to the cracks of the drying mud, and the sparse vegetation. Cool place to go shooting!


 
The best thing about this place is that it's less than a mile in a straight line from my house in the UK. The worst thing is that I only see my house 9 weeks out of any given 52...



ga_shooter said:


> The effect of the heavily textured foreground against the relative smooth of the sky and the background ship is very nice, good shot.


 
I've seen one or two other versions of this particular shot, including a stunning HDR that makes this one pale into insignificance. I'll see if I can track it down, along with the location details that tb2 pointed me at.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 10, 2007)

Coool!!!

;O)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the link to Tony's (tb2) shot at the same location - Beached Hulks

Can't see the link to the HDR I was pointed at yet, but if/when I find it, I'll pass it on.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the place I was thinking of - Chromasia - just needed a Google image search on "Fleetwood | Wyre | wrecks"


----------



## ga_shooter (Sep 12, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Here's the place I was thinking of - Chromasia - just needed a Google image search on "Fleetwood | Wyre | wrecks"


 
Found the duplicate shot. I can not believe how cool it looks in color. You guys are lucky to have something so excellent to shoot.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 18, 2007)

Having a nosey round flickr, I came across this guy - Fusion08 - and a set of pictures called Hulks

He not only has a good selection of stuff he's done at the location above, a lot of his other stuff is good too.


----------

